# линкольнширские мятежники



## Rodopea

Здравствуйте,

Как переводится на английский "линкольнширский"?
Речь идет об Англии, 1470 год.

Мне кажется "lancastian", но не нахожу звуковое сходство.

Благодарю заранее.


----------



## Q-cumber

"Lancastrian", если имеется в виду "ланкаширский" или "ланкастерский" (из Ланкашира или Ланкастера). Также сторонник Дома Ланкастеров в войне роз (гражданская война между Йорками и Ланкастерами). Год не помню...


----------



## papillon

On the other hand, there was a Lincolnshire Rising, a rebellion of Catholics in the Northern England against the establishment of the Church of England. However, it took place a bit later, during the reign of Henry VIII in 1536. The people participating in it were Lincolnshire rebels.

see Pilgrimage of Grace


----------



## Rodopea

Мои сомнения возникли из-за этого текста из уикипедии:

"Например, когда Джон Типтофт, граф Уорчестер,..., стал сажать на кол *линкольнширских* мятежников в 1470 году, его самого казнили за поступки - как гласил приговор - «противные законам данной страны»."

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Влад_III_Цепеш

Наверно здесь идет речь о "ланкастерских мятежниках".


----------



## papillon

That Russian article abut Dracula seems to take a very liberal approach to the facts. According to this article, the rebels Tiptoft executed were indeed Lancastrians. Furthermore, 1470 was the year Tiptoft was executed, not the rebels. A misplaced coma perhaps?


----------



## Rodopea

papillon said:


> Furthermore, 1470 was the year Tiptoft was executed, not the rebels. A misplaced coma perhaps?


 
Да, запятаю нужно поставить после "мятежников". Об этом догодалась когда посмотрела на других сайтах.

http://www.luminarium.org/encyclopedia/tiptoft.htm

Может быть информация о Влада ІІІ правильная, но в то, что говорится об английской истории, есть ошибки.


----------



## papillon

I hope you don't mind some corrections.



Rodopea said:


> Да, запят*у*ю нужно поставить после "мятежников". Об этом догодалась, когда посмотрела на других сайтах.
> Может быть, информация о Влад*e* ІІІ правильная, но в то*м*, что говорится об английской истории, есть ошибки.


----------



## Crescent

I agree with Papillon here: Linconshire would indeed be the correct translation for ''Линкольнширский", so the entire phrase would be ''The Linconshire rebels'' (I guess?). 
The only thing which I'm confused about - isn't ''ланкастерский" completely different..? I  couldn't say for certain, but it seems that it has nothing to do with Linconshire.. 
(Then again, it's just my lack of knowledge on the subject!)


----------



## papillon

You're right, this appears to be a factual error in the article, hence the confusion.


----------



## Rodopea

papillon said:


> I hope you don't mind some corrections.


 
Конечно, нет. 
Спасибо за исправление ошибок. Продолжаю работу над падежами.


----------



## Kolan

Rodopea said:


> "Например, когда Джон Типтофт, граф *Уорчестер*,


Никто не заметил, что *Worcester *(если это он) читается по-русски примерно как *Вустер* (_[ууста]_)?


----------



## papillon

You must be thinking of the Worcester in Massachusetts, USA. This one is indeed pronounced Wooster or even Woosta by Bostonians...Probably the "full" pronunciation was a bit too much for someone with a Massachusetts accent.

However, I believe the English Worcester is pronounced pretty much as expected.

Similarly, Greenwich Village in NY (Гренич Вилeдж) is pronounced differently from Greenwich (Гринуич) in England.


----------



## Crescent

Kolan said:


> Никто не заметил, что *Worcester *(если это он) читается по-русски примерно как *Вустер* (_[ууста]_)?


Oh, oh! Like '_'Worcester sauce_''? Или я что-то путаю?


----------



## Kolan

Crescent said:


> Oh, oh! Like '_'Worcester sauce_''? Или я что-то путаю?


Соус тоже... Но дело в том, что "_ce_" и в Англии едва ли звучит как "_че_", если это только не в Италии. (_Челентано_ и пр.). В _Worcester, Mass_. я бывал часто одно время, поэтому и обратил внимание.


----------



## Q-cumber

*papillon*
Worcester is a city in Worcestershire (a district <графство> in central England).
По-русски обычно называется Вустер(шир)  <Вустерширский соус>

 Джона Типтофта по-русски называют то граф Уорчестер, то граф Вустер, то - граф Вустерский.


----------



## papillon

Thanks. I stand corrected.


----------

